# HomePod mini perdent le wifi



## akthane (10 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis depuis quelques jours l’heureux possesseur de 3 homepod mini qui viennent compléter mon équipement sonos chez moi. Mais depuis que je les ai reçu, j’ai constaté 1) que mon wifi connaît des gros dérangements ; 2) les 3/4 du temps il est tout bonnement impossible d’envoyer du contenu sur le homepod ou de faire lire un contenu Apple musique à Siri. 
Siri prétexte en permanence ne pas être connecté à internet.
Mon diagnostique est le suivant : les homepod perdent sans arrêt le signal wifi 
Pourtant ils ne sont pas loin de ma box. 
j’espérai que la MAJ Apple corrige le problème, mais pas du tout, avez vous des solutions svp...


----------



## Claudecf (12 Janvier 2021)

J’ai eu énormément de problèmes au début avec mes 3 HomePods mini. En fait, à chaque fois qu’il y a des problèmes, le redémarrage de ma freebox (et donc du wifi) semble tout remettre en ordre. 
Par ailleurs, je trouve que tout se commande facilement par le Centre de Contrôle.


----------



## akthane (12 Janvier 2021)

Ça devient un vrai calvaire. Impossible de les utiliser convenablement. Même quand par miracle je réussis a lancer les 3 simultanément, y’en a toujours un qui finit par perdre le réseau..


----------



## Claudecf (12 Janvier 2021)

akthane a dit:


> Ça devient un vrai calvaire. Impossible de les utiliser convenablement. Même quand par miracle je réussis a lancer les 3 simultanément, y’en a toujours un qui finit par perdre le réseau..



Je n’essaie plus que ce soit avec Siri. Il ne me comprend pas. Par contre , approcher l’iPhone du HomePod mini, ça marche. 
Vos HomePods mini sont ils installés dans l’application Domicile?


----------



## akthane (12 Janvier 2021)

Un coup sur 5 l’homepod mini reconnaît l’iPhone. Sinon il ne réagit juste pas.. 
ce soir j’ai réussi à faire tourner les 5 appareils simultanément. Une fois que ça tourne il faut rien toucher sinon c’est down, ni changement de musique trop rapide ni modification du volume de son
Ce n’est pas peu dire que je suis dégoûté, mes deux sonos one rigolent bien.. elles n’ont jamais posé le moindre problème d’utilisation et Alexa me comprenait toujours parfaitement.


----------



## Karamazow (14 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Le réseau Wifi doit être la cause : vérifier le canal 2,4 GHz utilisé et vérifier qu’il n’y a pas d’autres réseaux wifi de voisins qui perturbent ce canal radio. 

Regardez les réglages de chaque HomePod dans l’application domicile: je n’ai qu’un HomePod, mais dans votre cas je suppose qu’il y a un maître parmi les HomePod pour assurer la gouvernance des appareils HomeKit ?


----------



## MrTom (14 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Vérifie aussi si tu n'as pas un canal en 5Ghz. Si les deux sont activés, avec des SSID différents et que les deux sont enregistrés dans ton trousseau iCloud, alors les HomePod vont effectivement jouer au yoyo.

Pour forcer la connexion à un réseau, j'ai supprimer le mot de passe du 2,4Ghz de mon trousseau, du coup il est considéré comme un réseau inconnu.


----------



## mariol66 (15 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous, je dois avoir des problèmes similaires avec mes deux homepod mini. Je ne les ai que depuis cette après midi et je n’ai pas pu faire tout les tests, mais j’ai des réactions étranges.

Mes deux Homepod Mini sont paramétrés en stéréo pour me servir d’enceintes dans le salon mais aussi d’enceintes pour mon Apple TV.
Par deux fois et à chaque fois que je les aient utilisés avec l’Apple TV, si je me sert de l’iphone ou de l’ipad pour ensuite lire de la musique, j’en ai un qui décroche.

J’ai une Livebox 4 dont j’ai séparé les réseaux wifi 2,4 Ghz et 5 Ghz, les HomePod Mini étaient connectées au réseaux 5 Ghz, mais il faut que je regarde ça demain, peut-être que celui de gauche saute (car c’est souvent celui la qui pose problème).
A un moment, celui de gauche (souvent le même) ne répondait plus, je n’avais plus d’info sur celui-ci dans l’app maison (pas d’option pour le redémarrer etc...), j’ai du le débrancher et il est reparti.

Tout de suite, alors que je diffusais de la musique sur les homepods en stéréo, le simple fait de varier le volume depuis l’ipad, coupait l’un ou l’autre des homepod mini.


----------



## akthane (16 Janvier 2021)

Je n’ai pas de réseau 5ghz.. Le problème n’est toujours pas résolu..
Un seul réseau wifi voisin, j’ose espérer que ce n’est pas suffisant pour perturber des homepod.. 
désespoir désespoir


----------



## MrTom (17 Janvier 2021)

akthane a dit:


> Je n’ai pas de réseau 5ghz.. Le problème n’est toujours pas résolu..
> Un seul réseau wifi voisin, j’ose espérer que ce n’est pas suffisant pour perturber des homepod..
> désespoir désespoir


Tu as quel type de box ? C’est étrange que tu n’aies pas de wifi 5ghz.


----------



## Karamazow (18 Janvier 2021)

akthane a dit:


> Je n’ai pas de réseau 5ghz.. Le problème n’est toujours pas résolu..
> Un seul réseau wifi voisin, j’ose espérer que ce n’est pas suffisant pour perturber des homepod..
> désespoir désespoir



Hello,

De mon côté j’avais des problèmes de connection entre mon iPhone et mes appareils AirPlay2 que sont mon HomePod et mes airport express.

À priori je pense avoir résolu le soucis en désactivant le Wifi de ma box Sfr. 

Je dis bien a priori car je n’ai que quelques jours de recul. Affaire à suivre [emoji18]


----------



## akthane (27 Janvier 2021)

J’ai un routeur TP link, pour info je ne suis pas chez nos FAI français habituel vu que je réside en Afrique. Connexion de 8 mega « très haut débit »


----------



## akthane (27 Janvier 2021)

J’ai effectivement constaté qu’un redémarrage de la box résout temporairement le problème. Mais ils finissent pas deconner de nouveau au bout de 2-3 h


----------



## Karamazow (27 Janvier 2021)

akthane a dit:


> J’ai effectivement constaté qu’un redémarrage de la box résout temporairement le problème. Mais ils finissent pas deconner de nouveau au bout de 2-3 h



De mon côté, depuis que j’ai désactivé le wifi produit par ma Box de SFR, je n’ai plus aucun soucis. 

Je précise que je diffuse le wifi avec une timecapsule et deux airport express qui sont tous les 3 avec le SSID et le même mot de passe, sans soucis.


----------



## mariol66 (29 Janvier 2021)

J'ai finalement acheté un routeur Linksys MR8300 et tout est pour l'instant rentré dans l'ordre. Il semblerait, d'après les retours que j'ai vu un peu partout, qu'en ne passant plus par le Wi-Fi des box FAI mais par un routeur ou des bornes Wi-Fi tierces, cela règle les problèmes.
Je pense que les box FAI montrent leur limites avec ce type d'équipement qui va demander beaucoup de ressources. Pour ma part j'ai une Livebox 4, dont sa conception date de la préhistoire informatique.


----------



## EMqA (30 Janvier 2021)

mariol66 a dit:


> J'ai finalement acheté un routeur Linksys MR8300 et tout est pour l'instant rentré dans l'ordre. Il semblerait, d'après les retours que j'ai vu un peu partout, qu'en ne passant plus par le Wi-Fi des box FAI mais par un routeur ou des bornes Wi-Fi tierces, cela règle les problèmes.
> Je pense que les box FAI montrent leur limites avec ce type d'équipement qui va demander beaucoup de ressources. Pour ma part j'ai une Livebox 4, dont sa conception date de la préhistoire informatique.


Expérience intéressante car je rencontre le même type de problèmes avec 2 HomePod mini (le premier dans le salon avec une connexion stable après des débuts difficile et un second plus récemment dans la cuisine qui décroche très régulièrement du wifi 5ghz de la livebox 4). Je avis regarder du coté d'un routeur wifi plus contemporain (une de mes inquiétudes portant sur les ajustement à faire à ma config avec mes raspberry ; un pi-hole qui fait office de DHCP et une box domoticz).


----------



## akthane (19 Février 2021)

Un changement de routeur wifi à résolu mon problème finalement.. j’ignore pourquoi les homepod et ce routeur n’arrivaient pas à s’entendre enfin bon. Problème résolu de mon côté.


----------



## mariol66 (19 Février 2021)

akthane a dit:


> Un changement de routeur wifi à résolu mon problème finalement.. j’ignore pourquoi les homepod et ce routeur n’arrivaient pas à s’entendre enfin bon. Problème résolu de mon côté.


Je pense que certains routeur FAI mais pas que, si ils sont anciens peuvent être limite pour supporter la quantité de données qu'échangent les HomePod. Si ils sont en plus en stéréo et avec une Apple TV + tout les appareils connectés au domicile, ça commence à faire du monde.

Du moins c'est ce que j'en ai déduit


----------



## Bcoutureau (23 Février 2021)

Bonjour 
J’ai le même problème avec mes 5 nouveau home pods depuis un mois. Avez des connections et déconnections aléatoires permanentes.
“Je n’arrive à pas me connecter à internet. Veuillez consulter l’app Maison. » est sans doute la phrase que j’aurai le plus entendu en février 
J’ai vu cette histoire de wifi 2 / 5 GHz et cela m’a été plus ou mois confirmé par le support Apple (qui n’y connaît pas grand chose et vous renvoie vers votre FAI). Les Home Pod basculeraient de l’un à l’autre et perdrait le fil. Pourtant chez moi les deux sont « fusionnés ». Je vais tenter de les dégrouper et bloquer le 2ghz.

J’ai décidé de changer de FAI pour passer de Bouygues à Orange. On verra si une Box récente changera quelque chose.

Mais c’est assez scandaleux de la part d’Apple qui devrait nous proposer un diagnostic et des solutions !!!!


----------



## mariol66 (23 Février 2021)

Bcoutureau a dit:


> Bonjour
> J’ai le même problème avec mes 5 nouveau home pods depuis un mois. Avez des connections et déconnections aléatoires permanentes.
> “Je n’arrive à pas me connecter à internet. Veuillez consulter l’app Maison. » est sans doute la phrase que j’aurai le plus entendu en février
> J’ai vu cette histoire de wifi 2 / 5 GHz et cela m’a été plus ou mois confirmé par le support Apple (qui n’y connaît pas grand chose et vous renvoie vers votre FAI). Les Home Pod basculeraient de l’un à l’autre et perdrait le fil. Pourtant chez moi les deux sont « fusionnés ». Je vais tenter de les dégrouper et bloquer le 2ghz.
> ...


Bonjour, effectivement vous pouvez enter des dégrouper les deux bandes, sachant que les HomePod vont se connecter sur le réseau ou est connecté l'appareil qui les configures.
Pour ma part, ça n'a rien donnée, dégroupé ou groupé, les HomePod perdaient leur synchronisation en stéréo. J'espère que tu ne change pas de FAI pensant que celà vient uniquement de lui car je suis chez Orange avec une LiveBox 4 (à voir si tu passe à la LiveBox 5 si cela est mieux) et elle m'a posé beaucoup de problème.
Ils ont été réglés passant par un routeur Wi-Fi connecté à la box, sans doute qu'avec des bornes Wi-Fi performantes cela peu régler ton problème mais je te conseille de commander du matériel que tu peux renvoyer au cas ou car ce qui fonctione pour l'un n'est peut être pas la solution pour l'autre.
Maintenant, avec 5 HomePod, ça ne m'étonnerais pas du tout que la box de ton FAI (comme toutes les box de FAI ?) soit à la ramasse pour traiter tous les échanges d'information des HomePod.


----------



## Claudecf (23 Février 2021)

Ma Freebox Révolution a rendu l’âme et depuis l’échange avec une neuve, mes HomePods mini obéissent sans problème. Avant il fallait que je relance le wifi au moins tous les deux jours. Depuis une semaine plus de problèmes. 
Pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## Karamazow (23 Février 2021)

Et moi depuis que j’ai désactivé le wifi de ma box et que je ne compte plus que sur le wifi diffusé par ma TimeCapsule et mes 2 bornes airport express, tout fonctionne nickel !

Je précise que ces 3 appareils Apple diffusent le wifi avec le même SSID, le même password, et avec des canaux adéquats sur la bande 2,4 et 5 GHz pour ne pas interférer les uns les autres. 

Avec le Box j’avais fait également attention à ces réglages mais manifestement la seule solution a été d’éteindre son Wifi.


----------



## EMqA (15 Mars 2021)

Petit retour d’expérience suite à l’ajout d’une borne linksys velop tri bande seule connectée à la Livebox 4. Verdict après 2 jours a streamer la radio sur les 2 HomePod, aucune déconnexion contrairement à ce qui se passait avant. Pour l’installation, ça s’est fait tout seul, installation de la borne, configuration de celle ci en mode pont pour garder tous les périphériques sous le même sous réseau fourni par la Livebox. J’ai ensuite basculé mes appareils les uns après les autres sur le wifi de la velop avant de couper le wifi de la Livebox. La couverture de la borne seule suffit à mon domicile et j’aurai toujours  la possibilité d’étendre au besoin.


----------



## mariol66 (15 Mars 2021)

EMqA a dit:


> Petit retour d’expérience suite à l’ajout d’une borne linksys velop tri bande seule connectée à la Livebox 4. Verdict après 2 jours a streamer la radio sur les 2 HomePod, aucune déconnexion contrairement à ce qui se passait avant. Pour l’installation, ça s’est fait tout seul, installation de la borne, configuration de celle ci en mode pont pour garder tous les périphériques sous le même sous réseau fourni par la Livebox. J’ai ensuite basculé mes appareils les uns après les autres sur le wifi de la velop avant de couper le wifi de la Livebox. La couverture de la borne seule suffit à mon domicile et j’aurai toujours  la possibilité d’étendre au besoin.


Ca confirme bien que certaines Box sont à la ramasse, ce sera plus ou moins prononcé suivant les appareils de chacuns.


----------



## Alexo3 (26 Avril 2021)

mariol66 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je dois avoir des problèmes similaires avec mes deux homepod mini. Je ne les ai que depuis cette après midi et je n’ai pas pu faire tout les tests, mais j’ai des réactions étranges.
> 
> Mes deux Homepod Mini sont paramétrés en stéréo pour me servir d’enceintes dans le salon mais aussi d’enceintes pour mon Apple TV.
> Par deux fois et à chaque fois que je les aient utilisés avec l’Apple TV, si je me sert de l’iphone ou de l’ipad pour ensuite lire de la musique, j’en ai un qui décroche.
> ...


J'ai exactement le même problème. Je ne sais pas quoi faire, j'aimerais modifier les paramètres de mon Wi-Fi pour essayer de vérifier si c'est la cause du problème, mais je n'en suis pas convaincu. C'est tellement dommage au vu de la qualité audio ce ces petites enceintes connectées...


----------



## mariol66 (26 Avril 2021)

Alexo3 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème. Je ne sais pas quoi faire, j'aimerais modifier les paramètres de mon Wi-Fi pour essayer de vérifier si c'est la cause du problème, mais je n'en suis pas convaincu. C'est tellement dommage au vu de la qualité audio ce ces petites enceintes connectées...


Bonjour, j’ai réglé le problème en passant par un autre routeur, ou alors utiliser des bornes Wi-Fi autres que celles de ta box. Je pense que cela viens de certaines box FAI (et certaines configurations) qui sont à l’ouest avec tout les devices connecté.


----------



## Guy Nicolas (10 Août 2021)

mariol66 a dit:


> Bonjour, effectivement vous pouvez enter des dégrouper les deux bandes, sachant que les HomePod vont se connecter sur le réseau ou est connecté l'appareil qui les configures.
> Pour ma part, ça n'a rien donnée, dégroupé ou groupé, les HomePod perdaient leur synchronisation en stéréo. J'espère que tu ne change pas de FAI pensant que celà vient uniquement de lui car je suis chez Orange avec une LiveBox 4 (à voir si tu passe à la LiveBox 5 si cela est mieux) et elle m'a posé beaucoup de problème.
> Ils ont été réglés passant par un routeur Wi-Fi connecté à la box, sans doute qu'avec des bornes Wi-Fi performantes cela peu régler ton problème mais je te conseille de commander du matériel que tu peux renvoyer au cas ou car ce qui fonctione pour l'un n'est peut être pas la solution pour l'autre.
> Maintenant, avec 5 HomePod, ça ne m'étonnerais pas du tout que la box de ton FAI (comme toutes les box de FAI ?) soit à la ramasse pour traiter tous les échanges d'information des HomePod.


Bonjour,
J,ai le même problème depuis des mois, l’effet stéréo s’annule systématiquement au bout d´un ou deux jours. J’ai une Livebox5. Je lis qu’il faut ajouter un routeur pour ne plus avoir le problème. Je vois sur la page Orange qu’il existe un routeur 6. Faut-il que je me le procure ou faut-il que j’aille vers une autre marque de routeur ?
Merci de la réponse.
Bien à vous.


----------



## iBaby (16 Août 2021)

Guy Nicolas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J,ai le même problème depuis des mois, l’effet stéréo s’annule systématiquement au bout d´un ou deux jours. J’ai une Livebox5. Je lis qu’il faut ajouter un routeur pour ne plus avoir le problème. Je vois sur la page Orange qu’il existe un routeur 6. Faut-il que je me le procure ou faut-il que j’aille vers une autre marque de routeur ?
> Merci de la réponse.
> Bien à vous.



Un autre routeur fera l’affaire, comme ceux de Netgear, par exemple. J’ai peur que si tu changes de FAI, celui d’Orange ne fonctionne plus chez les autres


----------



## Guy Nicolas (16 Août 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Un autre routeur fera l’affaire, comme ceux de Netgear, par exemple. J’ai peur que si tu changes de FAI, celui d’Orange ne fonctionne plus chez les autres


Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse. Pour l’heure, j’ai résolu de tout débrancher le soir, puis les remettre en route le matin. Je vais creuser plus avant la solution du routeur, je lisais qu’il faut une certaine distance entre lui et la box, or, mon installation veut qu’il serait bon d’avoir l’a box et le routeur dans le placard du tableau électrique, le studio est agencé ainsi. Je me posais aussi la question si d’augmenter les capacités de l’a box, en prenant un abonnement plus cher avec augmentation des vitesses de transmission des données pouvait faire l’affaire.


----------



## iBaby (16 Août 2021)

Guy Nicolas a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse. Pour l’heure, j’ai résolu de tout débrancher le soir, puis les remettre en route le matin. Je vais creuser plus avant la solution du routeur, je lisais qu’il faut une certaine distance entre lui et la box, or, mon installation veut qu’il serait bon d’avoir l’a box et le routeur dans le placard du tableau électrique, le studio est agencé ainsi. Je me posais aussi la question si d’augmenter les capacités de l’a box, en prenant un abonnement plus cher avec augmentation des vitesses de transmission des données pouvait faire l’affaire.



Ne pas confondre « routeur » et « répéteur ». Le routeur peut très bien être avec la box, puisqu’il faut le raccorder à la box en Ethernet. Le routeur prend le relais de la box dont on désactive le wifi, pour faire mieux qu’elle en principe ; tandis que le répéteur est une extension du réseau wifi. D’ailleurs on trouve des packs de routeur avec son ou ses répéteurs.

[edit] concernant l’abo plus cher pour plus de débit, si c’est pour la fibre, why not ? Mais de la fibre ++ que la fibre, j’en doute. Une comparaison : les box puisent la connexion à la source, puis envoient du pâté en gigapatates, mais diffusent un wifi pas toujours potable (d’où l’intérêt du routeur pour certains) ; le réseau domestique est alors brouillon, tandis que le routeur est propre, tout en envoyant du pâté.


----------



## Guy Nicolas (16 Août 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Ne pas confondre « routeur » et « répéteur ». Le routeur peut très bien être avec la box, puisqu’il faut le raccorder à la box en Ethernet. Le routeur prend le relais de la box dont on désactive le wifi, pour faire mieux qu’elle en principe ; tandis que le répéteur est une extension du réseau wifi. D’ailleurs on trouve des packs de routeur avec son ou ses répéteurs.
> 
> [edit] concernant l’abo plus cher pour plus de débit, si c’est pour la fibre, why not ? Mais de la fibre ++ que la fibre, j’en doute. Une comparaison : les box puisent la connexion à la source, puis envoient du pâté en gigapatates, mais diffusent un wifi pas toujours potable (d’où l’intérêt du routeur pour certains) ; le réseau domestique est alors brouillon, tandis que le routeur est propre, tout en envoyant du pâté.


D’accord, merci beaucoup. Effectivement, je ne faisais pas la différence entre routeur et répéteur. Jusqu’ici, je n’avais pas ce type de matériel à acquérir. Oui, je suis en fibre, mais comme c’est un Open simple, je suis à 400 Mbit/s, et si je vais au dessus en Open Up, alors cela donne 2Gbit/s partagés. Donc, si le passage à 2Gbit/s est suffisant, peut-être faut-il souscrire à un Open Up, sinon, acheter un routeur. Qu’en pensez-vous ?


----------



## iBaby (16 Août 2021)

Je pense qu’un routeur règlera le problème avec plus de certitude que la fibre 2Gb/s. En ADSL aussi, deux Homepod peuvent fonctionner avec un routeur, alors que sans routeur, j’en ai l’exemple, ils se déconnectaient.


----------



## Guy Nicolas (16 Août 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Je pense qu’un routeur règlera le problème avec plus de certitude que la fibre 2Gb/s. En ADSL aussi, deux Homepod peuvent fonctionner avec un routeur, alors que sans routeur, j’en ai l’exemple, ils se déconnectaient.


D’accord, je retiens votre conseil. Un grand merci pour toute cette aide apportée. Bien à vous.


----------



## Guy Nicolas (20 Août 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Je pense qu’un routeur règlera le problème avec plus de certitude que la fibre 2Gb/s. En ADSL aussi, deux Homepod peuvent fonctionner avec un routeur, alors que sans routeur, j’en ai l’exemple, ils se déconnectaient.


Encore merci, effectivement, après l’achat d’un routeur il y a trois jours, la situation s’est très grandement améliorée !!!! J’espère que cela sera ainsi sur la durée… Bien à vous.


----------



## sebnutt (28 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

j'aurais du commencer par lire ce topic avant de poster mon propre sujet 

en ce qui me concerne, Apple TV 4K 2021 couplée à deux Homepod mini en stéréo. Quand je les active en sortie audio par défaut (tvOS15) -> déconnexions intempestives toutes les 10 secondes. Quand je les configure en sortie audio complémentaire, pas de déconnexion.

Je ne sais pas si un routeur aura un impact ?


----------



## sebnutt (29 Septembre 2021)

J'en conclus qu'Apple devrait préciser que les Homepod mini sont très gourmands en terme de wifi et que les brancher sur un réseau déjà saturé (par ex chez nous on a pas moins de 15 devices wifi connectés en permance) peut réduire drastiquement leur bon fonctionnement...


----------

